# Local login delay is very long when no network available.

## piggy1983

When the network is connected to the Internet, this delay will about 1-2 seconds.

I don't know what packages I have installed that would cause this problem. 

When I change the password, my system will ask me to type the same new password four times.

```

zzzzz#passwd

Password:

Retype new password:

Enter new password:

Retype new password:

passwd: password updated successfully 

```

The USE of shadow package is USE="audit cracklib nls pam skey"

I don't know if my system is OK, or it haved been infected by virus.

----------

## audiodef

If you're not connected and eth0 starts up, you should expect a delay; however, login is PAST this point, so that is odd. 

What does dmesg say?

----------

## piggy1983

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> If you're not connected and eth0 starts up, you should expect a delay; however, login is PAST this point, so that is odd. 
> 
> What does dmesg say?

 

Network have been connected to the Internet.

```

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

Linux version 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 (root@T-Workstation) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r1 p1.1, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 28 22:38:27 CST 2010

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 init=/linuxrc splash=verbose,theme:natural-gentoo  console=tty1 video=nvidiafb:mtrr:3,ywrap quiet vga=0x31B 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bd780000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bd780000 - 00000000bd78e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bd78e000 - 00000000bd7d0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bd7d0000 - 00000000bd7e0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bd7ed000 - 00000000be000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffa00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

DMI present.

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

No AGP bridge found

last_pfn = 0x140000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-CFFFF write-protect

  D0000-DFFFF uncachable

  E0000-E3FFF write-protect

  E4000-EBFFF write-through

  EC000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 000000000 mask F00000000 write-back

  1 base 100000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

  2 base 0C0000000 mask FC0000000 uncachable

  3 base 0BE000000 mask FFE000000 uncachable

  4 disabled

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

e820 update range: 00000000be000000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

last_pfn = 0xbd780 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

e820 update range: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

modified physical RAM map:

 modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

 modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 modified: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 modified: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bd780000 (usable)

 modified: 00000000bd780000 - 00000000bd78e000 (ACPI data)

 modified: 00000000bd78e000 - 00000000bd7d0000 (ACPI NVS)

 modified: 00000000bd7d0000 - 00000000bd7e0000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000bd7ed000 - 00000000be000000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000ffa00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 modified: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000ff780] ff780

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000bd780000

 0000000000 - 00bd600000 page 2M

 00bd600000 - 00bd780000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to bd780000 @ 16000-1b000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000140000000

 0100000000 - 0140000000 page 2M

kernel direct mapping tables up to 140000000 @ 19000-1f000

RAMDISK: 37b85000 - 37ff0000

ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fa470 00014 (v00 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 00000000bd780000 0003C (v01 DELL   RSDT1345 20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: FACP 00000000bd780200 00084 (v01 DELL   MI09     20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: DSDT 00000000bd7805e0 060AC (v01  A7448 A7448001 00000001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 00000000bd78e000 00040

ACPI: APIC 00000000bd780390 0008C (v01 DELL   MI09     20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: MCFG 00000000bd780420 0003C (v01 DELL   MI09     20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: OEMB 00000000bd78e040 00072 (v01 DELL   MI09     20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: HPET 00000000bd78a5e0 00038 (v01 DELL   MI09     20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bd790b90 00363 (v01 DpgPmm    CpuPm 00000012 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

 [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00045fffff] PMD -> [ffff880007200000-ffff88000a9fffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009e

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bd780

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

On node 0 totalpages: 1038094

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3926 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 757688 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 3584 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x08] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 40

early_res array is doubled to 64 at [1a200 - 1a9ff]

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009e000 - 000000000009f000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e8000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bd780000 - 00000000bd78e000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bd78e000 - 00000000bd7d0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bd7d0000 - 00000000bd7e0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bd7e0000 - 00000000bd7ed000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bd7ed000 - 00000000be000000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000be000000 - 00000000fee00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000ffa00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffa00000 - 0000000100000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at be000000 (gap: be000000:40e00000)

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:4096 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 30 pages/cpu @ffff880006a00000 s93120 r8192 d21568 u262144

pcpu-alloc: s93120 r8192 d21568 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

early_res array is doubled to 128 at [1aa00 - 1b9ff]

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1020174

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 init=/linuxrc splash=verbose,theme:natural-gentoo  console=tty1 video=nvidiafb:mtrr:3,ywrap quiet vga=0x31B 

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

Subtract (66 early reservations)

  #1 [0001000000 - 0006907778]   TEXT DATA BSS

  #2 [0037b85000 - 0037ff0000]         RAMDISK

  #3 [0006908000 - 00069080f8]             BRK

  #4 [00000ff790 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

  #5 [00000ff780 - 00000ff790]    MP-table mpf

  #6 [000009e800 - 00000fdcd0]   BIOS reserved

  #7 [00000fde34 - 00000ff780]   BIOS reserved

  #8 [00000fdcd0 - 00000fde34]    MP-table mpc

  #9 [0000010000 - 0000012000]      TRAMPOLINE

  #10 [0000012000 - 0000016000]     ACPI WAKEUP

  #11 [0000016000 - 0000019000]         PGTABLE

  #12 [0000019000 - 000001a000]         PGTABLE

  #13 [0006908100 - 0006909100]         BOOTMEM

  #14 [000001a000 - 000001a200]         BOOTMEM

  #15 [000710a000 - 000710b000]         BOOTMEM

  #16 [000710b000 - 000710c000]         BOOTMEM

  #17 [0007200000 - 000aa00000]        MEMMAP 0

  #18 [0006909100 - 0006921100]         BOOTMEM

  #19 [0006921100 - 0006939100]         BOOTMEM

  #20 [0006939100 - 0006951100]         BOOTMEM

  #21 [0006952000 - 0006953000]         BOOTMEM

  #22 [0006907780 - 00069077c1]         BOOTMEM

  #23 [0006907800 - 0006907843]         BOOTMEM

  #24 [0006907880 - 0006907b20]         BOOTMEM

  #25 [0006907b40 - 0006907ba8]         BOOTMEM

  #26 [0006907bc0 - 0006907c28]         BOOTMEM

  #27 [0006907c40 - 0006907ca8]         BOOTMEM

  #28 [0006907cc0 - 0006907d28]         BOOTMEM

  #29 [0006907d40 - 0006907da8]         BOOTMEM

  #30 [0006907dc0 - 0006907e28]         BOOTMEM

  #31 [0006907e40 - 0006907ea8]         BOOTMEM

  #32 [0006907ec0 - 0006907f28]         BOOTMEM

  #33 [0006907f40 - 0006907fa8]         BOOTMEM

  #34 [0006951100 - 0006951168]         BOOTMEM

  #35 [0006951180 - 00069511e8]         BOOTMEM

  #36 [0006907fc0 - 0006907fe0]         BOOTMEM

  #37 [0006951200 - 0006951220]         BOOTMEM

  #38 [0006951240 - 00069512dd]         BOOTMEM

  #39 [0006951300 - 000695139d]         BOOTMEM

  #40 [0006a00000 - 0006a1e000]         BOOTMEM

  #41 [0006a40000 - 0006a5e000]         BOOTMEM

  #42 [0006a80000 - 0006a9e000]         BOOTMEM

  #43 [0006ac0000 - 0006ade000]         BOOTMEM

  #44 [0006b00000 - 0006b1e000]         BOOTMEM

  #45 [0006b40000 - 0006b5e000]         BOOTMEM

  #46 [0006b80000 - 0006b9e000]         BOOTMEM

  #47 [0006bc0000 - 0006bde000]         BOOTMEM

  #48 [00069513c0 - 00069513c8]         BOOTMEM

  #49 [0006951400 - 0006951408]         BOOTMEM

  #50 [0006951440 - 0006951460]         BOOTMEM

  #51 [0006951480 - 00069514c0]         BOOTMEM

  #52 [00069514c0 - 00069515e0]         BOOTMEM

  #53 [0006951600 - 0006951648]         BOOTMEM

  #54 [0006951680 - 00069516c8]         BOOTMEM

  #55 [0006951700 - 0006951900]         BOOTMEM

  #56 [0006951900 - 0006951b00]         BOOTMEM

  #57 [0006951b00 - 0006951d00]         BOOTMEM

  #58 [0006951d00 - 0006951f00]         BOOTMEM

  #59 [0006953000 - 000695b000]         BOOTMEM

  #60 [0006bde000 - 0006fde000]         BOOTMEM

  #61 [000aa00000 - 000ac00000]         BOOTMEM

  #62 [000ac00000 - 000ec00000]         BOOTMEM

  #63 [000695b000 - 000697b000]         BOOTMEM

  #64 [000697b000 - 00069bb000]         BOOTMEM

  #65 [000001ba00 - 0000023a00]         BOOTMEM

Memory: 3925896k/5242880k available (5376k kernel code, 1090504k absent, 226480k reserved, 13926k data, 568k init)

SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

   RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

   Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

NR_IRQS:4352

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty1] enabled

allocated 41943040 bytes of page_cgroup

please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups

hpet clockevent registered

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2792.713 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5587.15 BogoMIPS (lpj=9309043)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Security Framework initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

Initializing cgroup subsys memory

Initializing cgroup subsys devices

Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

using mwait in idle threads.

Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, Nehalem events, Intel PMU driver.

... version:                3

... bit width:              48

... generic registers:      4

... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             000000070000000f

ACPI: Core revision 20100428

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz stepping 05

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7 Ok.

Brought up 8 CPUs

Total of 8 processors activated (44703.71 BogoMIPS).

devtmpfs: initialized

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse: 10394.400 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (10394.400 MB/sec)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

dca service started, version 1.12.1

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

PCI: not using MMCONFIG

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bd78e0c0 0244C (v01 DpgPmm  P001Ist 00000011 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT (null) 0244C (v01 DpgPmm  P001Ist 00000011 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bd790510 00678 (v01  PmRef  P001Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT (null) 00678 (v01  PmRef  P001Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

ACPI: No dock devices found.

PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xbe000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7fffc00-0xf7fffc0f 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c003ff]

pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7ff8000-0xf7ffbfff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a003ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xdc00-0xdc07]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xd880-0xd883]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xd800-0xd807]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xd480-0xd483]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xd400-0xd41f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78007ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf7fff800-0xf7fff8ff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0400-0x041f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xec00-0xec7f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfbe80000-0xfbefffff pref]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbefffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbff0000-0xfbffffff 64bit]

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xbe000000-0xdfffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR1E._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR20._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

raid6: int64x1   2483 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2967 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2179 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   2165 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    6926 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    8160 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    8928 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (8928 MB/s)

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009e800 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000bd780000 - 00000000bfffffff 

NetLabel: Initializing

NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

HPET: 8 timers in total, 5 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 0

hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

hpet: hpet2 irq 40 for MSI

hpet: hpet3 irq 41 for MSI

hpet: hpet4 irq 42 for MSI

hpet: hpet5 irq 43 for MSI

hpet: hpet6 irq 44 for MSI

Switching to clocksource tsc

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfcffffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfebfffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:07: [io  0x0a00-0x0adf] has been reserved

system 00:07: [io  0x0ae0-0x0aef] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed89fff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed8ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0x00100000-0xbdffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed90000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0xbe000000-0xbe1fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbefffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xbe000000-0xbe1fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0106 -> 0107)

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xbe000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbefffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xbe000000-0xbe1fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 8 [mem 0xbe000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

Unpacking initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 4524k freed

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff88000ac00000 - ffff88000ec00000

software IO TLB at phys 0xac00000 - 0xec00000

Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1283039091.263:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

msgmni has been set to 7676

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:03.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

aer 0000:00:03.0:pcie02: AER service couldn't init device: no _OSC support

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf9000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010680000, using 10240k, total 14336k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x1120

intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x1E

intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0x2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems sxs apst 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800100 irq 47

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800180 irq 47

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800200 irq 47

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800280 irq 47

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800300 irq 47

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800380 irq 47

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf7c00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7a00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

PM: Resume from disk failed.

registered taskstats version 1

Initalizing network drop monitor service

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: ST3500418AS, CC45, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500418AS      CC45 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-1.1: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=2106

usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.1: Product: Dell QuietKey Keyboard

usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: DELL

usb 2-1.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0461, idProduct=4d22

usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.2: Product: USB Optical Mouse

usb 2-1.5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVD+/-RW GH50N, B103, max UDMA/100

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=6780, idProduct=6781

usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=11, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1.5: Product: aigo  External Storage

usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: JMicron

usb 2-1.5: SerialNumber: 0000000000000000

scsi6 : usb-storage 2-1.5:1.0

scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GH50N    B103 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 568k freed

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     aigo     External Storage      PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

scsi7 : pata_legacy

ata7: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 irq 14

scsi8 : pata_legacy

ata8: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 irq 15

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 < sdb5 sdb6 >

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

 sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.15

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.15

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.15

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.15

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[26400]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.04.17.1-rc1 Thu. Oct. 29, 11:41:51 PST 2009

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.02-k2

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.12

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: DELL Dell QuietKey Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input0

generic-usb 0003:413C:2106.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [DELL Dell QuietKey Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1/input0

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:0461:4D22.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

Slow work thread pool: Starting up

Slow work thread pool: Ready

FS-Cache: Loaded

FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for caching

fuse init (API version 7.14)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k6-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

tg3.c:v3.110 (April 9, 2010)

tg3 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

tg3 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

tg3 mdio bus: probed

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM57780) rev 57780001] (PCI Express) MAC address a4:ba:db:fd:64:ef

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: attached PHY driver [Broadcom BCM57780] (mii_bus:phy_addr=200:01)

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

udev: starting version 161

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

ACPI: acpi_idle yielding to intel_idle

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.06

iTCO_wdt: Found a H57 TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x0860)

iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

nvidiafb 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidiafb 0000:01:00.0: BAR 3: can't reserve [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit]

nvidiafb: cannot request PCI regions

hda_codec: ALC662 rev1: BIOS auto-probing.

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  195.36.31  Thu Jun  3 08:19:50 PDT 2010

EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: user_xattr

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

fbcondecor: console 1 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 1

fbcondecor: console 2 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 2

fbcondecor: console 3 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 3

fbcondecor: console 4 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 4

fbcondecor: console 5 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 5

tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is down

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use

nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

/dev/vmmon[13300]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[13300]: Initial HV check: anyNotCapable=0 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=1 anyDisabled=0

/dev/vmmon[13300]: HV check: anyNotCapable=0 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=1 anyDisabled=0

/dev/vmmon[13300]: Module vmmon: initialized

/dev/vmci[13300]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

/dev/vmci[13300]: Module vmci: registered with major=10 minor=56

/dev/vmci[13300]: Module vmci: initialized

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13306 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: up

bridge-eth0: attached

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13313 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: hub 1 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13315 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13318 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13322 (vmnet-natd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13323 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

vmnet8: no IPv6 routers present

vmnet1: no IPv6 routers present

conftest[4116]: segfault at ffffffff9b680ff8 ip 00002ac79b8f88b9 sp 00007ffff328baa0 error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[2ac79b881000+15c000]

```

Last edited by piggy1983 on Sun Aug 29, 2010 3:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## piggy1983

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> If you're not connected and eth0 starts up, you should expect a delay; however, login is PAST this point, so that is odd. 
> 
> What does dmesg say?

 

New boot, no network.

```

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

Linux version 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 (root@T-Workstation) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r1 p1.1, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 28 22:38:27 CST 2010

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 init=/linuxrc splash=verbose,theme:natural-gentoo  console=tty1 video=nvidiafb:mtrr:3,ywrap quiet vga=0x31B 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bd780000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bd780000 - 00000000bd78e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bd78e000 - 00000000bd7d0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bd7d0000 - 00000000bd7e0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bd7ed000 - 00000000be000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffa00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

DMI present.

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

No AGP bridge found

last_pfn = 0x140000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-CFFFF write-protect

  D0000-DFFFF uncachable

  E0000-E3FFF write-protect

  E4000-EBFFF write-through

  EC000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 000000000 mask F00000000 write-back

  1 base 100000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

  2 base 0C0000000 mask FC0000000 uncachable

  3 base 0BE000000 mask FFE000000 uncachable

  4 disabled

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

e820 update range: 00000000be000000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

last_pfn = 0xbd780 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

e820 update range: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

modified physical RAM map:

 modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

 modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 modified: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 modified: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bd780000 (usable)

 modified: 00000000bd780000 - 00000000bd78e000 (ACPI data)

 modified: 00000000bd78e000 - 00000000bd7d0000 (ACPI NVS)

 modified: 00000000bd7d0000 - 00000000bd7e0000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000bd7ed000 - 00000000be000000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000ffa00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 modified: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000ff780] ff780

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000bd780000

 0000000000 - 00bd600000 page 2M

 00bd600000 - 00bd780000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to bd780000 @ 16000-1b000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000140000000

 0100000000 - 0140000000 page 2M

kernel direct mapping tables up to 140000000 @ 19000-1f000

RAMDISK: 37b85000 - 37ff0000

ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fa470 00014 (v00 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 00000000bd780000 0003C (v01 DELL   RSDT1345 20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: FACP 00000000bd780200 00084 (v01 DELL   MI09     20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: DSDT 00000000bd7805e0 060AC (v01  A7448 A7448001 00000001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 00000000bd78e000 00040

ACPI: APIC 00000000bd780390 0008C (v01 DELL   MI09     20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: MCFG 00000000bd780420 0003C (v01 DELL   MI09     20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: OEMB 00000000bd78e040 00072 (v01 DELL   MI09     20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: HPET 00000000bd78a5e0 00038 (v01 DELL   MI09     20100315 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bd790b90 00363 (v01 DpgPmm    CpuPm 00000012 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

 [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00045fffff] PMD -> [ffff880007200000-ffff88000a9fffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009e

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bd780

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

On node 0 totalpages: 1038094

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3926 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 757688 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 3584 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x08] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 40

early_res array is doubled to 64 at [1a200 - 1a9ff]

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009e000 - 000000000009f000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e8000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bd780000 - 00000000bd78e000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bd78e000 - 00000000bd7d0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bd7d0000 - 00000000bd7e0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bd7e0000 - 00000000bd7ed000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bd7ed000 - 00000000be000000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000be000000 - 00000000fee00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000ffa00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffa00000 - 0000000100000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at be000000 (gap: be000000:40e00000)

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:4096 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 30 pages/cpu @ffff880006a00000 s93120 r8192 d21568 u262144

pcpu-alloc: s93120 r8192 d21568 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

early_res array is doubled to 128 at [1aa00 - 1b9ff]

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1020174

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 init=/linuxrc splash=verbose,theme:natural-gentoo  console=tty1 video=nvidiafb:mtrr:3,ywrap quiet vga=0x31B 

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

Subtract (66 early reservations)

  #1 [0001000000 - 0006907778]   TEXT DATA BSS

  #2 [0037b85000 - 0037ff0000]         RAMDISK

  #3 [0006908000 - 00069080f8]             BRK

  #4 [00000ff790 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

  #5 [00000ff780 - 00000ff790]    MP-table mpf

  #6 [000009e800 - 00000fdcd0]   BIOS reserved

  #7 [00000fde34 - 00000ff780]   BIOS reserved

  #8 [00000fdcd0 - 00000fde34]    MP-table mpc

  #9 [0000010000 - 0000012000]      TRAMPOLINE

  #10 [0000012000 - 0000016000]     ACPI WAKEUP

  #11 [0000016000 - 0000019000]         PGTABLE

  #12 [0000019000 - 000001a000]         PGTABLE

  #13 [0006908100 - 0006909100]         BOOTMEM

  #14 [000001a000 - 000001a200]         BOOTMEM

  #15 [000710a000 - 000710b000]         BOOTMEM

  #16 [000710b000 - 000710c000]         BOOTMEM

  #17 [0007200000 - 000aa00000]        MEMMAP 0

  #18 [0006909100 - 0006921100]         BOOTMEM

  #19 [0006921100 - 0006939100]         BOOTMEM

  #20 [0006939100 - 0006951100]         BOOTMEM

  #21 [0006952000 - 0006953000]         BOOTMEM

  #22 [0006907780 - 00069077c1]         BOOTMEM

  #23 [0006907800 - 0006907843]         BOOTMEM

  #24 [0006907880 - 0006907b20]         BOOTMEM

  #25 [0006907b40 - 0006907ba8]         BOOTMEM

  #26 [0006907bc0 - 0006907c28]         BOOTMEM

  #27 [0006907c40 - 0006907ca8]         BOOTMEM

  #28 [0006907cc0 - 0006907d28]         BOOTMEM

  #29 [0006907d40 - 0006907da8]         BOOTMEM

  #30 [0006907dc0 - 0006907e28]         BOOTMEM

  #31 [0006907e40 - 0006907ea8]         BOOTMEM

  #32 [0006907ec0 - 0006907f28]         BOOTMEM

  #33 [0006907f40 - 0006907fa8]         BOOTMEM

  #34 [0006951100 - 0006951168]         BOOTMEM

  #35 [0006951180 - 00069511e8]         BOOTMEM

  #36 [0006907fc0 - 0006907fe0]         BOOTMEM

  #37 [0006951200 - 0006951220]         BOOTMEM

  #38 [0006951240 - 00069512dd]         BOOTMEM

  #39 [0006951300 - 000695139d]         BOOTMEM

  #40 [0006a00000 - 0006a1e000]         BOOTMEM

  #41 [0006a40000 - 0006a5e000]         BOOTMEM

  #42 [0006a80000 - 0006a9e000]         BOOTMEM

  #43 [0006ac0000 - 0006ade000]         BOOTMEM

  #44 [0006b00000 - 0006b1e000]         BOOTMEM

  #45 [0006b40000 - 0006b5e000]         BOOTMEM

  #46 [0006b80000 - 0006b9e000]         BOOTMEM

  #47 [0006bc0000 - 0006bde000]         BOOTMEM

  #48 [00069513c0 - 00069513c8]         BOOTMEM

  #49 [0006951400 - 0006951408]         BOOTMEM

  #50 [0006951440 - 0006951460]         BOOTMEM

  #51 [0006951480 - 00069514c0]         BOOTMEM

  #52 [00069514c0 - 00069515e0]         BOOTMEM

  #53 [0006951600 - 0006951648]         BOOTMEM

  #54 [0006951680 - 00069516c8]         BOOTMEM

  #55 [0006951700 - 0006951900]         BOOTMEM

  #56 [0006951900 - 0006951b00]         BOOTMEM

  #57 [0006951b00 - 0006951d00]         BOOTMEM

  #58 [0006951d00 - 0006951f00]         BOOTMEM

  #59 [0006953000 - 000695b000]         BOOTMEM

  #60 [0006bde000 - 0006fde000]         BOOTMEM

  #61 [000aa00000 - 000ac00000]         BOOTMEM

  #62 [000ac00000 - 000ec00000]         BOOTMEM

  #63 [000695b000 - 000697b000]         BOOTMEM

  #64 [000697b000 - 00069bb000]         BOOTMEM

  #65 [000001ba00 - 0000023a00]         BOOTMEM

Memory: 3925896k/5242880k available (5376k kernel code, 1090504k absent, 226480k reserved, 13926k data, 568k init)

SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

   RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

   Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

NR_IRQS:4352

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty1] enabled

allocated 41943040 bytes of page_cgroup

please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups

hpet clockevent registered

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2792.887 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5588.51 BogoMIPS (lpj=9309623)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Security Framework initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

Initializing cgroup subsys memory

Initializing cgroup subsys devices

Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

using mwait in idle threads.

Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, Nehalem events, Intel PMU driver.

... version:                3

... bit width:              48

... generic registers:      4

... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             000000070000000f

ACPI: Core revision 20100428

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz stepping 05

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7 Ok.

Brought up 8 CPUs

Total of 8 processors activated (44704.13 BogoMIPS).

devtmpfs: initialized

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse: 10394.400 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (10394.400 MB/sec)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

dca service started, version 1.12.1

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

PCI: not using MMCONFIG

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bd78e0c0 0244C (v01 DpgPmm  P001Ist 00000011 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT (null) 0244C (v01 DpgPmm  P001Ist 00000011 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bd790510 00678 (v01  PmRef  P001Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT (null) 00678 (v01  PmRef  P001Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

ACPI: No dock devices found.

PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xbe000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7fffc00-0xf7fffc0f 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c003ff]

pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7ff8000-0xf7ffbfff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a003ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xdc00-0xdc07]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xd880-0xd883]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xd800-0xd807]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xd480-0xd483]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xd400-0xd41f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78007ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf7fff800-0xf7fff8ff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0400-0x041f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xec00-0xec7f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfbe80000-0xfbefffff pref]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbefffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbff0000-0xfbffffff 64bit]

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xbe000000-0xdfffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR1E._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR20._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

raid6: int64x1   2480 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2968 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2179 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   2166 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    6943 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    8172 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    9007 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (9007 MB/s)

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009e800 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000bd780000 - 00000000bfffffff 

NetLabel: Initializing

NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

HPET: 8 timers in total, 5 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 0

hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

hpet: hpet2 irq 40 for MSI

hpet: hpet3 irq 41 for MSI

hpet: hpet4 irq 42 for MSI

hpet: hpet5 irq 43 for MSI

hpet: hpet6 irq 44 for MSI

Switching to clocksource tsc

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfcffffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfebfffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:07: [io  0x0a00-0x0adf] has been reserved

system 00:07: [io  0x0ae0-0x0aef] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed89fff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed8ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0x00100000-0xbdffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed90000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0xbe000000-0xbe1fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbefffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xbe000000-0xbe1fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0106 -> 0107)

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xbe000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbefffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xbe000000-0xbe1fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 8 [mem 0xbe000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

Unpacking initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 4524k freed

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff88000ac00000 - ffff88000ec00000

software IO TLB at phys 0xac00000 - 0xec00000

Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1283081818.263:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

msgmni has been set to 7676

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:03.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

aer 0000:00:03.0:pcie02: AER service couldn't init device: no _OSC support

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf9000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010680000, using 10240k, total 14336k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x1120

intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x1E

intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0x2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems sxs apst 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800100 irq 47

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800180 irq 47

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800200 irq 47

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800280 irq 47

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800300 irq 47

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7800000 port 0xf7800380 irq 47

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf7c00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7a00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

PM: Resume from disk failed.

registered taskstats version 1

Initalizing network drop monitor service

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: ST3500418AS, CC45, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500418AS      CC45 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-1.1: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=2106

usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.1: Product: Dell QuietKey Keyboard

usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: DELL

usb 2-1.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0461, idProduct=4d22

usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.2: Product: USB Optical Mouse

usb 2-1.5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVD+/-RW GH50N, B103, max UDMA/100

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=6780, idProduct=6781

usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=11, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1.5: Product: aigo  External Storage

usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: JMicron

usb 2-1.5: SerialNumber: 0000000000000000

scsi6 : usb-storage 2-1.5:1.0

scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GH50N    B103 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 568k freed

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     aigo     External Storage      PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

scsi7 : pata_legacy

ata7: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 irq 14

scsi8 : pata_legacy

ata8: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 irq 15

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 < sdb5 sdb6 >

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

 sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.15

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.15

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.15

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.15

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[26400]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.04.17.1-rc1 Thu. Oct. 29, 11:41:51 PST 2009

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.02-k2

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.12

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: DELL Dell QuietKey Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input0

generic-usb 0003:413C:2106.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [DELL Dell QuietKey Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1/input0

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:0461:4D22.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

Slow work thread pool: Starting up

Slow work thread pool: Ready

FS-Cache: Loaded

FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for caching

fuse init (API version 7.14)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k6-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

tg3.c:v3.110 (April 9, 2010)

tg3 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

tg3 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

tg3 mdio bus: probed

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM57780) rev 57780001] (PCI Express) MAC address a4:ba:db:fd:64:ef

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: attached PHY driver [Broadcom BCM57780] (mii_bus:phy_addr=200:01)

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

udev: starting version 161

ACPI: acpi_idle yielding to intel_idle

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.06

iTCO_wdt: Found a H57 TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x0860)

iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

nvidiafb 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidiafb 0000:01:00.0: BAR 3: can't reserve [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit]

nvidiafb: cannot request PCI regions

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

hda_codec: ALC662 rev1: BIOS auto-probing.

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  195.36.31  Thu Jun  3 08:19:50 PDT 2010

EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: user_xattr

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

fbcondecor: console 1 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 1

fbcondecor: console 2 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 2

fbcondecor: console 3 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 3

fbcondecor: console 4 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 4

fbcondecor: console 5 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 5

tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use

nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is down

/dev/vmmon[13298]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[13298]: Initial HV check: anyNotCapable=0 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=1 anyDisabled=0

/dev/vmmon[13298]: HV check: anyNotCapable=0 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=1 anyDisabled=0

/dev/vmmon[13298]: Module vmmon: initialized

/dev/vmci[13298]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

/dev/vmci[13298]: Module vmci: registered with major=10 minor=56

/dev/vmci[13298]: Module vmci: initialized

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13312 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: hub 1 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13314 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13317 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13321 (vmnet-natd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 13322 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

vmnet1: no IPv6 routers present

vmnet8: no IPv6 routers present

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'natural-gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

```

----------

## your_WooDness

Hi,

maybe you have installed kerberos/ldap. If yes it could be that the pam module /etc/pam.d/system.auth has entries with pam_krb5.so. If you do not use ldap/kerberos, which is very likely, you can savely comment the lines out with pam_krb5.so.

WooD

----------

## piggy1983

 *your_WooDness wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> maybe you have installed kerberos/ldap. If yes it could be that the pam module /etc/pam.d/system.auth has entries with pam_krb5.so. If you do not use ldap/kerberos, which is very likely, you can savely comment the lines out with pam_krb5.so.
> 
> WooD

 

I installed the packages mit-krb5 and openldap.  But my another GENTOO system was builded before has the same USE in make.conf (both have kerberos and ldap in USE), there is no problem for that system.

----------

